# Owners of the AI starfire tanks, please chime in.



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am looking to get their 180G tank.

Can owners of these tanks please comment on how they have held up over time? 

Are they good in quality or would it be more wise to pay a little more to get a custom one from Miracles for a little more?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I have an AI 20 gallon rimless 
Great build quality 
Had it for almost 2 years - no complaints


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

My new tank is an AI. 60gallon cube. It is the cleanest looking tank i have ever owned. Great quality and clean silicone lines.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had a ~20 gallon going for three years no issues so far. I do wonder about it's seams, they look great but had never owned a rimless tank so have always pondered the risk of something happening.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have had the 25 gallon, 10 gallon with no issues for the multiple years i owned them, i currently have the 79 gallon for t least 5 years now & could not be happier, also have a 17 gallon manufactured by the the same supply company for AI, just sourced from a different vendor so far so good.
You could not ask or a better bang for your buck.
regards


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Do a google search for 180p ADA cracking. It's the same glass thickness. Too risky for me personally. 10s of thousands in water damage and broken equipment ya?


----------



## rudy1964 (Jan 31, 2008)

*custom*

I have 4 tanks starphire glass from miracles, great tanks superior quality.
230 gallon/150gallon/100gallon and 75 rimeless


----------

